# Halloween 07 Inside Decor



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's a link to the pics of the inside so far....still have to finish the outside.

Halloween 07 :: Halloween07Inside20.jpg picture by Lauriebeast - Photobucket


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Love the decorating! Hey, who's the lady in the white dress hittin' the sauce already??? LOL

I love the shutters with the spiders!!!


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW!!! Awesome work!!!!!!!
luv it


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Wow! Your place looks fantastic!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I like the lab! LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Wow LB! You have your own version of "Bad Things"


----------



## aznraverkid (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow that is fantastic!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

First rate! I love the fireplace facade. Is that your work too?

Good to see the bride unwinding with a drinkie. She looks a bit overly stressed, she could probably use a little relax time.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

You know LaurieBeast - you are the epitome of living the holiday.

It makes me wonder if most haunters - including myself - aren't exhibitionists. Meaning - we do it for the attention it brings.

I love doing it and wanted to do it for a few years before starting last year. But I wouldn't think of doing the inside of my house. Not that it wouldn't be fun - just a hell of a lot more work! I'd probably have an accident is I saw Elsa Lancaster in the middle of the night in my living room.

Great job. You rock!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome decor!!!!! I just recently started decorating a little more elaborate in my dining room. Watch the liquor cabinet. That girl looks like she could use a refill!!!!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thats Great! Can I come to the party?


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Love it! You did a great job on the pictures. Don't you sometime wish you could leave it up all year?


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Wow, that's beautiful Laurie! I want your house


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like the dog. LOL!

Great decorations! I really love the fireplace. I never know what to do with mine.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

The branches on top of the drapes is a nice touch. I just started using various dried plant/tree items a couple of years ago. It adds a really nice finish. 

I also like the layered draping across the mantle piece. Well done!


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Your house looks great. I like the moody shot of the area with all the bats the best. I love it all, but that's my favorite area.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Love your decor. I'm glad I'm not the only one that goes crazy on the inside. I'm still working on mine. Every year gets crazier. You are extremely talented with the life size figures. Fantastic job!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Haunted Bayou said:


> I like the dog. LOL!


LOL...me too! Boy, I don't remember a how to on that prop! That thing looks almost as real as The Bride.....


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow!!! The decor is excellent! My wife gets irritated at anything inside that has to do with Halloween, but this is the kind of atmosphere that I want around me on Halloween night. Therefore, I'm comming over to your place. 

I live in Pennsylvania....so, I'm leaving now.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

kerryike said:


> Wow!!! The decor is excellent! My wife gets irritated at anything inside that has to do with Halloween, but this is the kind of atmosphere that I want around me on Halloween night. Therefore, I'm coming over to your place.
> 
> I live in Pennsylvania....so, I'm leaving now.


lol

Kerryike, I hope your wife is smitten with a bit more Halloween spirit this year!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

everything looks great.....and the dog looks so real.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

extremly nice job!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Fantastic Job LB. I love it. You do some amazing work. I am just wowed again.


----------

